# Anyone know that feel?



## Glaive (Oct 30, 2014)

I invite everyone and anyone to feel some feels in this subforum


Rules:

1. Feel


----------



## DeagleBoipussy420 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## exball (Oct 30, 2014)

I know that feel all too well.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Oct 30, 2014)

I do, good buddy.  I do.  Have some nice Alaskan mountains.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 30, 2014)

Somehow I knew you'd make this board


----------



## Mechanism Eight (Oct 30, 2014)

Spoiler: Show Image


----------



## exball (Oct 30, 2014)

Found Black Sonichu


----------



## Glaive (Oct 30, 2014)

Holy shit this is popular already

B-But....how should I _*FEEL*_ about this!?!






OC, please steal


----------



## Luna (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## DeagleBoipussy420 (Oct 30, 2014)

This is for all the Samurai fans out there.


----------



## CWCissey (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Oct 30, 2014)

Luna said:


>


I'm not sure how I feel about Vinny or Keith


----------



## Artard (Oct 30, 2014)

How does it feel when you get feels based upon having been there when a feel was felt?

For instance, I was witness to the birth of the poor delivery bro who shared with us his Feels on Wheels.










chimpchan said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about Vinny or Keith



Man the Feelies are basically Paleofeels.


----------



## Luna (Oct 30, 2014)

Artard said:


> Man the Feelies are basically Paleofeels.


I actually really like this band 





I didn't grow up with Mr. Rodgers, but this still hits me in the feels.


----------



## Male (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't get emotional feels because that's gay, only feel I get is when I feel like giving my gf the ol one two in bed know what i'm sayin?
and she be feeling that bed be rocking all night
[youtube]SEuKkcX1uKA[/youtube]


----------



## Rio (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Artard (Oct 30, 2014)

Luna said:


> I actually really like this band




I posted that track awhile ago in the music thread, I like the Feelies beyond their capacity for feels.




Luna said:


> I didn't grow up with Mr. Rodgers, but this still hits me in the feels.


----------



## Night Terror (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Obnoxion (Oct 30, 2014)

_"Ech anoni, życie to jest jednak chuj..."_


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Oct 30, 2014)

I do I do.

For real.


----------



## Holdek (Oct 30, 2014)

@Glaive said in chat a couple weeks ago about how he watched _Her _and it gave him feels.  Later, I too happened to watch that film and it gave me some feels as well.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Oct 30, 2014)

My feel as of late.


----------



## Artard (Oct 30, 2014)

Holdek said:


> @Glaive said in chat a couple weeks ago about how he watched _Her _and it gave him feels.  Later, I too happened to watch that film and it gave me some feels as well.



wh-why would you disagree with someone's feels

I hope you get run over by a lawnmower normalfag


----------



## Waifu (Oct 30, 2014)

my only feel is horny


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel nothing because I am a shuffling homonoculus of a man.


----------



## Holdek (Oct 31, 2014)

Artard said:


> wh-why would you disagree with someone's feels
> 
> I hope you get run over by a lawnmower normalfag



Uh, what?  I _agreed_ with his feels.


----------



## Glaive (Oct 31, 2014)

Holdek said:


> Uh, what?  I _agreed_ with his feels.



Her is an excellent movie which deserves its own thread here.
And I recommend it to anyone that has ever felt a feel.  Especially those who spend a decent amount of time in front of a computer.  I was lucky enough to snag a director's release from someone in the industry before it was showing, but by now I'm sure there are some decent rips out that are better than cam/theater recording quality.

I give it 4 out of 5 feels.


----------



## Artard (Oct 31, 2014)

Holdek said:


> Uh, what?  I _agreed_ with his feels.



> chadlogic

In this thread, you disagreed with me feeling someone's feels.

I want you to die in real life, normie.


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (Oct 31, 2014)

That feel when your are incapable of feeling.


----------



## Holdek (Oct 31, 2014)

Artard said:


> > chadlogic
> 
> In this thread, you disagreed with me feeling someone's feels.
> 
> I want you to die in real life, normie.



Oh.

Sorry, feelbro.  I re-rated my disagree with...feels .


----------



## Artard (Oct 31, 2014)

Holdek said:


> Oh.
> 
> Sorry, feelbro.  I re-rated my disagree with...feels .


----------



## Holdek (Oct 31, 2014)

Glaive said:


> Her is an excellent movie which deserves its own thread here.
> And I recommend it to anyone that has ever felt a feel.  Especially those who spend a decent amount of time in front of a computer.  I was lucky enough to snag a director's release from someone in the industry before it was showing, but by now I'm sure there are some decent rips out that are better than cam/theater recording quality.
> 
> I give it 4 out of 5 feels.



Agree that it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 /
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 .

I edited this with MS Paint:


----------



## exball (Oct 31, 2014)

>All these fucking normalfags


----------



## QueenMegan (Oct 31, 2014)

This board can't contain all these feels.


----------



## exball (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Duke Nukem (Nov 19, 2014)

exball said:


> Found Black Sonichu



LOL. Not so much anymore though.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## c-no (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyone have that feel of taking a college exam and feeling like you may of failed it?


----------



## Glaive (Nov 20, 2014)

c-no said:


> Anyone have that feel of taking a college exam and feeling like you may of failed it?









I assume I fail every test.  That way it always turns out better than expected.  However doing this makes the feels worse until you finally find out your score.
Have three finals left to get through this quarter.

I've never failed a course or final exam before but it's a big fear.


----------



## c-no (Nov 20, 2014)

Glaive said:


> I assume I fail every test.  That way it always turns out better than expected.  However doing this makes the feels worse until you finally find out your score.
> Have three finals left to get through this quarter.
> 
> I've never failed a course or final exam before but it's a big fear.


I do go through that in classes I can have a bit of trouble in such as math or science. Even if the lowest score gets dropped, a bad grade still makes me feel like I could fail the next unless the exam I take makes me feel I actually did succeed.


----------



## exball (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## ON 190 (Nov 25, 2014)

I... I wish... I could feel. 

I was created as an emotionless robot dedicated to posting about autistic manchildren, but my creators felt I might "feel" sorry for them if I was able to feel emotions. 

Have this image:


----------



## applecat (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Null (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## ON 190 (Nov 26, 2014)

Null said:


> View attachment 9786


I SHARE MY COKE ZERO WITH NO ONE, DAMMIT


----------



## exball (Dec 10, 2014)

@Glaive


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Upper Lip (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Blueberry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## exball (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Holdek (Dec 28, 2014)

Even just reading this thread gives me much feels.


----------



## Waifu (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Roger Rabbit (Dec 28, 2014)

Here's some feels for ya:

The guy who voiced Jiminy Cricket, Cliff Richards, died a broke drug and alcohol addict who was divorced 3 times.


----------



## Glaive (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (Dec 31, 2014)

That feel when you live in an actual gamer shack like what Jace made on The Sims 3.

That feel when you sell your toilet to buy an Xbox.


----------



## Luna (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## John Titor (Jan 3, 2015)

Feel the pull.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 7, 2015)

1 minute ago - 4Macie:


----------



## Watcher (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## exball (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## exball (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Holdek (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Blueberry (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## exball (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## cummytummies (Sep 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

